# Sudden constipation after probiotic



## 20102 (Aug 16, 2006)

Before a few weeks ago, I had never been constipated in my life, but I almost always had mild hemorrhoids. One day I decided to do something about it, did some homework with google and tried a very researched probiotic: Lactobacillus Plantarum 299v.It did stop my hemorrhoids immediately, but I became suddenly constipated. I haven't gone for a long time, at least a week. I don't feel that bloated (I just feel full), but I am freaking out a lot.Any help much appreciated.Ben


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought you got hemorrhoids from being constipated?Anyway, I've never heard of probiotics causing constipation. It could just be a coincidence. I hope by now you have gone to the bathroom. A week is a loooong time not to go.Susie


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ben_Europe,What are you taking to help you go? Try Milk of Magnesium, if you haven't yet. It helps with constipation. If your bm don't go back to regular, go see a GI doctor. Blessings,Abi


----------



## 20102 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the answers.I have gone a few hours after posting the message, and it was okay although I don't think I evacuated everything that had accumulated for over a week. I eat a lot and I don't even understand how my colon can hold that much...I had taken some magnesium supplements (2x 300 mg), but I had taken some the previous days too, so I don't know if it helped. I also took large doses of probiotics (the usual acidophilus this time) because apparently constipation is often caused by lack of bacteria: bacteria is what retains water in stools (without it stools are hard as concrete)The first probiotic I used probably wiped out a lot of (at least in part) bad bacteria -- the hemorrhoids really disappeared overnight. But maybe my colon has a hard time adjusting to the now low bacteria count.If I am really desperate to go, since magnesium tabs don't seem to work that well for me, maybe I'll try glycerin suppositories. Any experience with those, any contra-indications or reservations?


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

If you took large quantities of probiotics what about slowing down and starting with just a couple of capsules and working up? Your system isn't used to it and it may have been too much at one time. The glycerine suppositories work well when needed; sometimes a little too well and one can at least get psychologically dependent on them thinking they are necessary to have a bm, but in the shortterm they can be a great solution!


----------



## 20102 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, I'll do this if I am in a hurry. For now I don't care about being temporarily bloated as long as it's only temporary. I'd rather let the body learn to deal with it.This constipation thing is really annoying. Is it even known what the possible causes are? We can land on the moon but not help people poop...


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Ha Ha...that's funny Ben! There are many different reasons why people are constipated and its worth searching for the cause so it can hopefully be fixed. Is it a new condition for you?


----------



## 20102 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, it's new, until I took that probiotic I had never been constipated, but I think the high level of bacteria was doing some damage. Now that the bacteria are gone, the damage is apparent. This is what the book "The Fiber Menace" calls latent constipation -- one typical symptom of latent constipation is hemorrhoids and slight discomfort after going (without straining, since this is "latent"). I had both before this sudden constipation.I have a feeling of pressure (and mild pain sometimes) in the lower left abdomen, which is typical of the presence of diverticula. If someone has advice on how to deal with diverticulosis, I'll be glad to hear about it.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Its funny how different supplements affect people differently. I have tried some expensive fiber supplements for constipation and it literally felt like glue in my intestines. Now that you've stopped the probiotivc are you still constipated? There are some articles online about the great importance of positioning yourself correctly to have a bm, namely with feet raised. It offsets constipation, reduces or completely clears up hemmorroids and this sounds like something you might benefit from. I will create a new post and include an article on it. I use a clothes basket to raise feet and lean back on the toilet seat lid to straighten the rectum. It really works, has erased my hemmoroids and prevents further damage making problems worse.


----------

